# VW KEY BLANKS



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

I recently bought a "16v" VW key blank for my car. I went to a locksmith today and they refused to cut it because they said the key was steel and it would ruin their machine. I went to another locksmith and they said the same thing. Called a dealer and they don't cut keys.








Anyone know where you can get steel VW key blanks cut???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: VW KEY BLANKS (16vCabrioletofNJ)*

I would try another dealer. All of the old factory keys were steel, so the dealers should be able to do it, most just don't like to. (The last key I got from a dealer was free as long as I took it somewhere else to get it cut!







) I am surprised about the locksmiths. They should have heavy-duty key-cutters for deadbolts and the like.
Good luck,
Bryan


_Modified by Bryan J at 6:29 PM 7-2-2003_


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: VW KEY BLANKS (Bryan J)*

try a BIGGER dealer


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: VW KEY BLANKS (VW TANK)*

See if someone at a place like Wal Mart will cut it for you. Since the person behind the counter doesn't own the cutting machine they might not care whether it gets torn up. 
I had mine cut at a locksmith, they just charged me $5 compared to $1.50 since the key was steel.


----------

